# Brookie Bonanza



## Hounddog (Apr 9, 2008)

Had some time on my hands this afternoon and headed up the canyon to Tibble Fork. Drove up to the reservoir and noticed the gate was open so I headed the subaru up towards Silver Lake Flat. Got up there and saw that the reservoir was nice and full and the water was as smooth as glass.. I had all my stuff with me so I decided to pump up the tube and give it a whirl. Hit the North end of the lake and the water was a cool 50 degrees. Kicked over to the east side toward the inlet and started to get into the Brookies.. They were all very colorful and fought hard but didn't have much size to them. I also managed to hook a couple Rainbows in the mix, as they were keying on my pink scud. The Brookies were really hitting my green wolly bugger but I did manage to get a couple on the pink scud as well. I Kicked almost all the way around the lake and didn't manage to get any more until I got close to the dam. I also managed to pick off a couple more on the west side of the lake but it seems like they are concentrated mostly near the inlet. Ended with about 20 or so Brookies and 3 Rainbows. Good outing. Just gotta hike up to Silver Lake and check out how those brookies have wintered.


















































Hounddog

PS Hit Utah Lake the other day for about an hour and managed to hook a couple whities on a white sparkle wooly bugger.


----------



## MN transplant (Jan 4, 2009)

thanks for the report, me and the wife are going to head up there in awhile, wasn't even sure if there was anything worth catching there. now I know. tight lines


----------



## Hounddog (Apr 9, 2008)

If you do go up there be sure to hit the north end by the inlet. They are currently stacked up pretty good there.

Hounddog


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

great report


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice work Hound!! As long as they keep some water in that thing, we could see some healthy brooks. That is one of the prettiest areas that you can get a car to that I know of!! Silver lake looses its ice late. I would give it a bit so you dont make the hike for nothing! This was June 9th last year.
[attachment=0:sscrvy4i]P1000788.JPG[/attachment:sscrvy4i] 
Good job on the whities too!!


----------



## hockeyandhunting (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks for the report! that is one of my favorite spots to fish, glad to know the road is open.


----------



## dabears39 (Jul 22, 2009)

ya i was just up there and had great success with rapala minnow on the rainbows just havent got into all those brookies yet but im looking to go again soon


----------

